# 0190 Dialer



## Tschenger (24 November 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
in den meisten Berichten dazu ist eigentlich fast nur die Rede davon,dass man den DFÜ-Eintrag auf Diskette kopieren sollte zur späteren Beweisführung.
Leider muss u.a auch nach einer EXE Datei gesucht werden.
Bei mir hatte sich eine goin.exe Datei eingenistet.
Obwohl ich den DFÜ Eintrag gelöscht hatte,war er irgendwann wieder da.
Auch die Registry muss gesäubert werden.
Gruss 
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2001)

Welche Berichte meinst Du da konkret?

Zur Beweissicherung sind auch Bildschirmhardcopies recht gut geeignet.


----------



## Tschenger (25 November 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
ich hatte bisher noch keinen Schaden durch so einen Dialer.
Ich meine den Bericht bei Trojaner Info und auch bei Dir.
Es wird zwar auf die Gefahr hingewiesen und darauf,wie man weiter vorgehen soll,wenn man sich so ein Ding eingefangen hat.
Leider installiert sich ein DFÜ-Eintrag bestimmt nicht von selbst.Dahinter kann eigentlich nur eine Programm Datei stecken,denke ich mir mal.
Diese Programm Datei war bei mir diese goin.exe.
Ich denke,dass man auch auf solche Dinge hinweisen sollte.   

Diese Nachricht wurde geändert von: Tschenger am 2001-11-25 21:56


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2001)

OK.

Werde ich dahingehend ergänzen!

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2001)

also mich würd ja mal interessiern ob diese dialer auch bei dsl funktionieren, da dsl ja keine wählverbindung ist....


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2001)

Wenn Du rein nur DSL nutzst, dann gehen diese Dialer sicher nicht.
Die meisten, die ich kenne, haben aber noch eine ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem im Rechner, um für den Ausfall von DSL gerüstet zu sein (Soll ja ab und zu mal vorkommen /forum/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif ). In diesem Fall besteht die Gefahr sehr wohl.

Hier kann ich nur raten: Kabel von der ISDN-Karte oder vom Modem abziehen, bis man die Backuplösung wirklich braucht und dann das DFÜ-Netzwerk vor der Einwahl prüfen oder einen Warner starten.

Hier empfehle ich auch das Tool YAW von http://www.trojaner-info.de


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2001)

na suppi, ich bin doch so optimistisch das dsl nicht ausfällt und hab den ganzen lahmen kram gar nicht mehr drin.... hatte ich auch nie... *gg*
na auf jedenfall danke für die prompte (erfreuliche) nachricht...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2001)

Wenn diese Sch... Dialer bei DSL nicht funktionieren bin ich ja beruhigt.Ich habe trotzdem einen 0190 Warner installiert, der ist von http://www.Onlinetimer.de.Dieser zeigt mir bei der Einwahl immer eine verdächtige Verbindung mit der Einwahlnummer 0 an.Ist das ein Problem oder kann ich sorgenfrei weiter surfen?


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2001)

Hallo!

T-Online braucht aus irgendwelchen - nicht nachvollziehbaren - Gründen eine "0" als Einwahlnummer bei T-DSL.
Das ist immer so, wenn Du Dich über Windows einwählst.
Das ist zwar - gerade im Hinblick auf die 0193-Dialer - verdächtig, aber normal.


----------

